# R there any online cannondale dealers for road bikes?



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

no, sorry


----------



## rhyslewisdavies (Jan 10, 2009)

yes there are, just go online to find them. i dont work in a bike shop but i have heard that cannondale dont allow any shop to sell their bikes online, they must be sold directly in the shop, but ive seen plenty of shops selling dales online so they flaunt those rules openly. not sure why cannondale have this business model though, maybe warranties etc are easier to sort that way.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Not legit. ones. If you find one skirting Cannondale's rules (which I'm pretty sure you could, like with any product) that's probably a pretty good indicator of the type of stand-up customer service you could expect from them.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Some say they do, but you need to pick the bikes at their store, if not, they are not legit. A lot of bike companies have policies like that. The reason is that they want to make sure the bikes are assembled and adjusted by someone who knows how to so the customer ends up having a good expereince with his bike. There would be too many people thinking they can do it on their own then overtorque something, not adjust something correctly than blame the company if something fails or if they crash....


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Some say they do, but you need to pick the bikes at their store, if not, they are not legit. A lot of bike companies have policies like that. The reason is that they want to make sure the bikes are assembled and adjusted by someone who knows how to so the customer ends up having a good expereince with his bike. There would be too many people thinking they can do it on their own then overtorque something, not adjust something correctly than blame the company if something fails or if they crash....



Exactly, and I wouldn't classify somewhere that requires you to go pickup as an online retailer.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Most dealers were under the restriction of territory rule and could loose their disty license.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

REI sells them online, but you have to have it shipped to one of their stores; they will not ship it to your house.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> REI sells them online, but you have to have it shipped to one of their stores; they will not ship it to your house.



What's the point in this? It's ridiculous, since I am in the Military and would want to purchase a Cannondale. So, we are left with calling several stores to see which will break the rules, beg and plead for it to be shipped priority USPS and then play the waiting game! I tell you C'dales policy should be excluded for certain people!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

19surf74 said:


> What's the point in this? It's ridiculous, since I am in the Military and would want to purchase a Cannondale. So, we are left with calling several stores to see which will break the rules, beg and plead for it to be shipped priority USPS and then play the waiting game! I tell you C'dales policy should be excluded for certain people!


Look on the 'Dale website they used to have a link on there for international sales or something similar, you might be able to work something out with them that way.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

IIRC they have a dist. for mil sales.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

thechriswebb said:


> REI sells them online, but you have to have it shipped to one of their stores; they will not ship it to your house.


And only to an REI store that is a Cannondale dealer, not all REI stores are Cannondale dealers. 

Disclaimer, I work part time for REI.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

wankski said:


> IIRC they have a dist. for mil sales.



Gotta a website by chance? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

19surf74 said:


> Gotta a website by chance? Thanks in advance!


WORLD WIDE MILITARY SALES: tel: 814 623 4391; fax: 814 623 2968, [email protected]


----------

